
Chrome picks up bonus security features on Windows 10 - guardian5x
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2016/02/chrome-picks-up-bonus-security-features-on-windows-10/
======
rossy
Here is the relevant commit:
[https://chromium.googlesource.com/chromium/src.git/+/441d852](https://chromium.googlesource.com/chromium/src.git/+/441d852)

As far as I can tell, none of these new APIs are documented on MSDN. I wonder
how Google found out about them.

